# Elan 37 review



## kiwi_sailor (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience or comments on the construction of Elan yachts? I am considering purchasing a 2004 Elan 37 yacht and it would be good to know about how they are constructed and how they compare to other european yachts. Purpose is primarily for cruising.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is a good boat with similar performance to other performance cruisers of that vintage. Fast for a cruising boat. I don't know of any specific problems related with that boat. The Elan 37, as you probably noticed, has a good cruising interior for that type of boat, better than the one of a First 36.7 and similar to the one of a Salona 37 in what regards cruising.

Some information:

http://www.palstek.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/Elan_37.pdf

http://www.sail-world.com/Europe/index.cfm?SEID=0&Nid=33946&SRCID=0&ntid=0&tickeruid=0&tickerCID=0

http://www.humphreysdesign.com/767/elan-37/


----------



## MrPelicano (Aug 17, 2012)

PCP said:


> That is a good boat with similar performance to other performance cruisers of that vintage. Fast for a cruising boat. I don't know of any specific problems related with that boat. The Elan 37, as you probably noticed, has a good cruising interior for that type of boat, better than the one of a First 36.7 and similar to the one of a Salona 37 in what regards cruising.


FWIW, I've sailed on a 2004 Elan 40, which is quite similar to the Elan 37, and the boat was very well built and extremely competitive under IRC in San Francisco Bay. I believe it won its IRC class in the Rolex St. Francis YC Big Boat Series at least once, and was regularly at the top. Routinely raced in big breeze (25+ knots) and quite tough. Comfy below, as well... actually, too comfy for me, but that's just a matter of personal taste (I prefer unpainted carbon interiors and minimal furniture  ).

Don't know if that boat ("Tupelo Honey") is on the market, but you might inquire with the owner. It's totally dialed-in and probably has a pretty deep Quantum sail inventory. PM me if you want owner's contact info.


----------

